# Applet wird nicht geladen.



## DeluGe (17. Jan 2005)

HI @ aLL

also ich bin neu hier und bin voll der anfänger in java....

ich habe mein erstes applet egschrieben...im editor und wenn ich es im ordner(diehtmldatei)öffne funzt es nur wenn ich die HTML-datei und die class datei in ein anderen ordner verschiebe funzt es nicht...auch wenn ich die beiden dateien aufn webspace lade funzt es net...

muss ich da noch etwas einbinden?!??!

THX im Voraus

hier mal das applet....


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class reifenvergleich extends Applet {
  // Anfang Variablen
  Label lb_original = new Label();
  Label lb_wunsch = new Label();
  Label lb_bez = new Label();
  Label lb_bez1 = new Label();
  Label lb_bsp = new Label();
  Label lb_bsp1 = new Label();
  Label lb_durchm = new Label();
  Label lb_abr = new Label();
  Label lb_durchm1 = new Label();
  Label lb_abr1 = new Label();
  Button bu_ermitteln = new Button();
  Label lb_prozent = new Label();
  Label lb_prozentB = new Label();
  Label lb_stabe = new Label();
  Label lb_stabe1 = new Label();
  TextField tf_oldb = new TextField();
  TextField tf_oldh = new TextField();
  TextField tf_oldz = new TextField();
  TextField tf_newb = new TextField();
  TextField tf_newh = new TextField();
  TextField tf_newz = new TextField();
  Label lb_slash = new Label();
  Label lb_slash1 = new Label();
  Label lb_durchmB = new Label();
  Label lb_abrB = new Label();
  Label lb_durchmB1 = new Label();
  Label lb_abrB1 = new Label();
  Label beschreibung = new Label();
  Label cright = new Label();
  TextArea ta = new TextArea ("", 1, 1, TextArea.SCROLLBARS_NONE);

  // Ende Variablen

  public void init () {
    setLayout(null);
  lb_original.setText("Originale Reifengröße");
  lb_original.setFont(new Font("Arial", 3, 16));
  lb_original.setForeground(Color.red);
  lb_original.setBounds(65,5,180,20);
  add(lb_original);
  
  lb_wunsch.setText("Wunsch Reifengröße");
  lb_wunsch.setFont(new Font("Arial", 3, 16));
  lb_wunsch.setForeground(Color.red);
  lb_wunsch.setBounds(350,5,180,20);
  add(lb_wunsch);

  lb_bez.setText("Reifenbezeichnung:");
  lb_bez.setBounds(20,40,120,20);
  add(lb_bez);

  tf_oldb.setBounds(145,40,30,20);
  add(tf_oldb);

  lb_slash.setText(" / ");
  lb_slash.setFont(new Font("Arial", 1, 14));
  lb_slash.setBounds(175,40,10,20);
  add(lb_slash);

  tf_oldh.setBounds(190,40,25,20);
  add(tf_oldh);

  lb_stabe.setText("R");
  lb_stabe.setFont(new Font("Arial", 1, 14));
  lb_stabe.setBounds(220,40,15,20);
  add(lb_stabe);

  tf_oldz.setBounds(235,40,30,20);
  add(tf_oldz);
  
  lb_bez1.setText("Reifenbezeichnung:");
  lb_bez1.setBounds(310,40,120,20);
  add(lb_bez1);

  tf_newb.setBounds(435,40,30,20);
  add(tf_newb);

  lb_slash1.setText(" / ");
  lb_slash1.setFont(new Font("Arial", 1, 14));
  lb_slash1.setBounds(465,40,10,20);
  add(lb_slash1);

  tf_newh.setBounds(480,40,25,20);
  add(tf_newh);

  lb_stabe1.setText("R");
  lb_stabe1.setFont(new Font("Arial", 1, 14));
  lb_stabe1.setBounds(510,40,15,20);
  add(lb_stabe1);

  tf_newz.setBounds(525,40,30,20);
  add(tf_newz);

  lb_bsp.setText("z.B.     175    /   70     R   13");
  lb_bsp.setBounds(110,75,150,10);
  add(lb_bsp);

  lb_bsp1.setText("z.B.     195    /   45     R   15");
  lb_bsp1.setBounds(400,75,150,10);
  add(lb_bsp1);

    lb_durchm.setText("Durchmesser (in cm)");
    lb_durchm.setBounds(30,105,135,15);
    add(lb_durchm);

    lb_durchm1.setText("Durchmesser (in cm)");
    lb_durchm1.setBounds(400,105,135,15);
    add(lb_durchm1);
    
    lb_durchmB.setText("...");
    lb_durchmB.setForeground(Color.blue);
    lb_durchmB.setBounds(175,105,40,10);
    add(lb_durchmB);

    lb_durchmB1.setText("...");
    lb_durchmB1.setForeground(Color.blue);
    lb_durchmB1.setBounds(550,105,40,10);
    add(lb_durchmB1);
    
    lb_abr.setText("Abrollumfang (in cm)");
    lb_abr.setBounds(30,135,135,15);
    add(lb_abr);

    lb_abr1.setText("Abrollumfang (in cm)");
    lb_abr1.setBounds(400,135,135,15);
    add(lb_abr1);
    
    lb_abrB.setText("...");
    lb_abrB.setForeground(Color.blue);
    lb_abrB.setBounds(175,135,40,15);
    add(lb_abrB);

    lb_abrB1.setText("...");
    lb_abrB1.setForeground(Color.blue);
    lb_abrB1.setBounds(550,135,40,15);
    add(lb_abrB1);
    
    bu_ermitteln.setLabel("Reifenumfang ermitteln");
    bu_ermitteln.setBounds(180,165,150,20);
    add(bu_ermitteln);
    
    bu_ermitteln.addActionListener (new ActionListener () {
      public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent evt) {
        bu_ermittelnActionPerformed (evt);}});
        
    lb_prozentB.setText("...");
    lb_prozentB.setForeground(Color.blue);
    lb_prozentB.setBounds(340,170,20,10);
    add(lb_prozentB);
    
    lb_prozent.setText("Differenz in %");
    lb_prozent.setBounds(380,170,150,10);
    add(lb_prozent);

    ta.setText("bla bla bla bla bla besschreibung");
    ta.setEditable(false);
    ta.setBackground(Color.pink);
    ta.setBounds(10,200,600,110);
    add(ta);
    
    cright.setText("© by FFP | ÐeluGe");
    cright.setFont(new Font("Arial", 3, 16));
    cright.setForeground(Color.red);
    cright.setBounds(10,310,200,25);
    add(cright);

  }
  // Anfang Ereignisprozeduren
  public void bu_ermittelnActionPerformed (ActionEvent evt) {
     double u, u1, d, d1, diff;
      int h, b, z, h1, b1, z1;
          try { h = Integer.parseInt(tf_oldh.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { h = 0; }
          try { b = Integer.parseInt(tf_oldb.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { b = 0; }
          try { z = Integer.parseInt(tf_oldz.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { z = 0; }
          try { h1 = Integer.parseInt(tf_newb.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { h1 = 0; }
          try { b1 = Integer.parseInt(tf_newh.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { b1 = 0; }
          try { z1 = Integer.parseInt(tf_newz.getText()); }
          catch (NumberFormatException e) { z1 = 0; }
          
      u = 0;
      u1 = 0;
      d = 0;
      d1 = 0;
      d = (z*25.4+2*(b*h/100))/10;
      u = ((z*25.4+2*(b*h/100))*3.1416)/10;

      d1 = (z1*25.4+2*(b1*h1/100))/10;
      u1 = ((z1*25.4+2*(b1*h1/100))*3.1416)/10;

      diff = (u1*1000/u-1000)/10;
      
        String diff1 = Double.toString(diff);
        String durch = Double.toString(d);
        String durch1 = Double.toString(d1);
        String um = Double.toString(u);
        String um1 = Double.toString(u1);

        lb_prozentB.setText(diff1);
        lb_durchmB.setText(durch);
        lb_durchmB1.setText(durch1);
        lb_abrB.setText(um);
        lb_abrB1.setText(um1);
  }
  // Ende Ereignisprozeduren

}
```
und hier die URL wo es liegt...

http://mitglied.lycos.de/derclown007/test/


----------



## dotlens (17. Jan 2005)

hoffe das hilft dir:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936&highlight=applet


----------



## Sky (17. Jan 2005)

Ich habe mir deinen Quelltext nicht angesehen, aber mir ist beim Laden folgendes aufgefallen: 



			
				Java Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: reifenvergleich$1
> at reifenvergleich.init(reifenvergleich.java:148)
> at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:344)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:484)


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2005)

Ja, sieht so aus, als wenn Du nicht alle Klassen kopiert hast.


----------



## Spacerat (19. Jan 2005)

Hi...

Hat sich dieses Thema zufällig erledigt? Bei mir funzt das Applet.

WinXPPro, JDK1.5.0_01, diverse Browser.


----------



## Sky (19. Jan 2005)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> Hat sich dieses Thema zufällig erledigt? Bei mir funzt das Applet.
> 
> WinXPPro, JDK1.5.0_01, diverse Browser.



Ich habe auch nochmal getestet... nun scheinen alle Klassen da zu sein, damit sollte sich das Thema erledigt haben.


----------

